# Su 37 vs F 15



## Grampa (Mar 14, 2009)

It's not real but it's a great video


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naIWWNxF1DQ_


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 15, 2009)

Very well produced!! And the Aphex Twins music fit it perfectly.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 16, 2009)

That video was just great!! More please....



Cheers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2009)

Very cool video!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 16, 2009)

Very nice... The F-15 doesn't look archaic for such an old bird.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 16, 2009)

YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! I loved it.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2009)

Holy Smoke!!!! That was fantastic.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kinda silly, but it was well produced. Bet that took quite a bit of time.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 29, 2009)

Really GOOD!


----------

